# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Tiempo de orquídeas

## yelmo01

Este año, con tantas lluvias, está siendo extraordinario para las orquídeas. Aquí os dejo unas fotos. Algunas las hice en el mismo poblado del Tranco.

 
















LA WEB DE TOMAS

----------


## Xuquer

Me parecen unas fotos geniales, tanto en colorido, variedad... el desenfoque justo utilizando la apertura de diafragma  :Smile: 

están hechas con trípode ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

he movido el hilo aqui a la cafeteria porque lo veo más adecuado, espero que no te importe. gracias. 

salu2  :Wink:

----------

